# 9 " South bend model "B"  conversion to Model "A "



## joebiplane (Dec 6, 2011)

Obviously I need a QC assembly  but what else will I need   that's my first question
second...i know the model b lead screw can be modified to work without having to replace it.  but...
Where can I get the specs of exactly what to modify on the lead screw  or should I just buy the proper lead screw and be done with it ?
Thanks
joebiplane


----------

